# Adjusted Driver Rating



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Have any forum members received a similar email?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

No, but it makes no sense to me. If it's not being shown to pax, then what's the point? If it's just internal to Uber then I'm not sure why it matters since it's such a small change from your actual rating.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casandria said:


> If it's not being shown to pax, then what's the point? If it's just internal to Uber then I'm not sure why it matters since it's such a small change from your actual rating.


Per this email, a Driver's Adjusted Rating is an "internal calculation", and will not be displayed on the App or on the Dashboard. So the only purpose would be for Uber's internal use regarding 7x7 Retraining or Deactivation. This makes the Adjusted Driver Rating more significant than the unadjusted Rating from Drivers' POV.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> No, but it makes no sense to me. If it's not being shown to pax, then what's the point? If it's just internal to Uber then I'm not sure why it matters since it's such a small change from your actual rating.


Perhaps to give drivers a bit more "buffer" internally so they don't have to consider deactivating so many drivers... A different metric for managers to help with decision making? Idk.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

So now they are admitting Surge causes negative ratings, Waaaaah?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

No wonder my rating skyrocketed.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Well I hope that this catches on and is rolled out everywhere.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> No, but it makes no sense to me. If it's not being shown to pax, then what's the point? If it's just internal to Uber then I'm not sure why it matters since it's such a small change from your actual rating.


Seriously my rating shot way up. Was wondering what happened. Went up like .13. I rarely see moves of more than .01 or .02


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

My rating started showing 5 star on the pax and driver app last week. Still showing 5. Have been at 4.85 for over six months. I'm not complaining.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I told Uber they should be applying a curve to driver ratings during surge / drunk time. Glad to see they listened to me.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Mine shot up to 5 also but has now dropped back down to dashboard rating of 4.75 which I consider pretty good because 75% of the riders I get are college students, many at surge prices. I don't epect high ratings from students but make sure I tell them how to get free rides by sharing their codes with friends and family. I tell the to share it even with people who they know never use uber because they still get free rides. I surprised most of them don't know this anyway but they are always happy to find out they can get more free rides I think that helps keep my rating higher.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm waiting for the email that says,

"Your gross fare amounts are used for internal calculation and driver recruitment advertising purposes only. These figures will not be displayed on your bank account statements or company accounts"


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I was moving the pin around on the rider app yesterday and planted up in Boston. I got one of those pop-ups saying that I could earn $35/hr driving for uber there. I know that the mileage rate is $1.20. They must be figuring in snowstorm surges to their calculations now.


----------



## rideshareprincess (Jan 14, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Well I hope that this catches on and is rolled out everywhere.


Do you know where this adjusted rating is happening? My friend in Philly said that he got this email, but haven't heard about any other places. Is this also in Chicago? I'm just assuming since chi1cabby was the one who started the thread...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Have any forum members received a similar email?
> 
> View attachment 5447


Not me...but I love the idea.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

rideshareprincess said:


> Do you know where this adjusted rating is happening? My friend in Philly said that he got this email, but haven't heard about any other places. Is this also in Chicago? I'm just assuming since chi1cabby was the one who started the thread...


It isn't in NYC/NJ/CT, so far.


----------

